# Substrates: Expensive or Cheap?



## LexingtonMaxx (12 mo ago)

Hi all, I would appreciate some feedback/experience...
I'm returning to the hobby after 10 yrs absence and therefor have to start from scratch. I already purchased a 15 gl rimless cube and ordered my LED plant lights. My intention is to set up a low tech planted species only tank. 
I have done the math and I need about 12.5 liters of substrate... I have shopped around and that's about 60-80$ plus tax for aquarium plant substrate - is it worth it in your experience? Or is the fine gravel/course sand plus root tabs option just as good or satisfactorily?
In the past I had great success growing Crypts, Java Fern, Anubius, Rotala, Ludwigia and probably will grow it again.
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

